# Phosphorus free brazing alloy, where to get?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I’d like to carry some phosphorus free brazing alloy on the truck so I can just use sweat fittings on copper fuel gas lines instead of carrying a bunch of extra flare fittings. I understand that you can't use sil-fos rods to braze fuel gas lines as NFPA does not allow the use of phosphorus bearing brazing alloys on fuel gas lines.

Where does one get phosphorus free alloy?
What's a good alloy to use?
Will it require flux?
Does it cost about the same as sil-fos?

Any help with this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use Harris filler materials.

http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/consumables/default.asp

I believe that Phosphorous is added to allow self fluxing on copper to copper connections. Copper to brass, or brass to brass, still needs flux.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was just able to locate the nfpa article that says you can't have phosphorus in the alloy.

nfpa 54 
article 6.6.8.3.


----------

